# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Integrimi i SP3 në një CD Windows XP Pro

## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ne kete demostrim po shpjegoj integrimin e SP 3 me XP Pro CD.
Gjate kesaj procedure do ju duhen disa file e programe qe po i ve link 
Windows XP SP3
Image Burn Software
Windows XP Pro/Home Boot Image








Per sygjerimem komente shtesa shkruani ketu ose MP

Ardi

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Per ata qe do ndjekin metoden time hap pas hapi ne emerimin e fileve edhe vendosjen e tyre ne drejtorite njesoj si une mund te perdorin kete projekt shkrimi





```
IBB

[START_BACKUP_OPTIONS]
BuildMode=1
Destination=0
TestMode=0
Verify=1
WriteSpeed=0
Copies=0
FileSystem=1
UDFRevision=0
PreserveFullPathnames=0
RecurseSubdirectories=1
IncludeHiddenFiles=1
IncludeSystemFiles=1
IncludeArchiveFilesOnly=0
AddToWriteQueueWhenDone=0
ClearArchiveAttribute=0
VolumeLabel_ISO9660=WXPSP3
VolumeLabel_Joliet=WXPSP3
VolumeLabel_UDF=
Identifier_System=
Identifier_VolumeSet=
Identifier_Publisher=
Identifier_Preparer=
Identifier_Application=
Dates_FolderFileType=0
Restrictions_ISO9660_InterchangeLevel=2
Restrictions_ISO9660_CharacterSet=1
Restrictions_ISO9660_AllowMoreThan8DirectoryLevels=1
Restrictions_ISO9660_AllowMoreThan255CharactersInPath=1
Restrictions_ISO9660_AllowFilesWithoutExtensions=1
Restrictions_ISO9660_DontAddVersionNumberToFiles=1
Restrictions_Joliet_InterchangeLevel=1
Restrictions_Joliet_AllowFilesWithoutExtensions=1
Restrictions_Joliet_AddVersionNumberToFiles=0
Restrictions_UDF_DisableUnicodeSupport=0
Restrictions_UDF_DVDVideoAllowUnicodeVolumeLabel=0
BootableDisc_MakeImageBootable=1
BootableDisc_MediaEmulationType=0
BootableDisc_BootImageFile=C:\w2ksect.bin
BootableDisc_DeveloperIdentifier=
BootableDisc_LoadSegment=07C0
BootableDisc_LoadSectorCount=4
[END_BACKUP_OPTIONS]

[START_BACKUP_LIST]
C:\XPSP3NEW
[END_BACKUP_LIST]
```

Mereni kodin e mesiperm edhe hidheni ne nje notepad klikoni ne file>Save As> Ndryshoni tipin e file ne All Types edhe vendosjani emrin xpsp3.ibb ku mund ta perdorni sic e kam shpjeguar une ne video

----------


## valdetshala

ardi une e provova te gjithen qe e ke simuluar dhe regjistruar ne video file por me del nje problem kur du ta integroj xpsp3 ne xpsp3new qe edhe mesazhi se si me del
une e shkruaj  C:\>xpsp3 /integrate :maci: :\xpsp3new  por me del  keshtu:
 'xpsp3' is not recognized
as an internal or external command,operable program or batch file.

kam provuar edhe me .ibb file por ne fund te djegies pas verifikimit me doli diqka qe nuk mund te kryhet operacioni, a thua qka mund te jete.
P.S  Kam Kopjuar CD e windows XP sp2 ne folderin C: xpsp3new, kam kopjuar XPSP3 qe eshte Iso file ne C,kam kopjuar 5 filet nga arkivi ne C:   
a thua mos kam gabuar diqka???

----------


## valdetshala

sa per njoftim ardi, e permiresova gabimin sepse kishte te beje me xpsp3 e cila ishte ISO file, pra e downloadova xpsp3 tjetrin gile 316 mb dhe u kry me sukses integrimi dhe djegia por kur po du me bootirat nga cd-ja  po me shfaqet  CD BOOT: cannot boot from CD CODE 5 
Mos qendron te DVD-ja sepse ne cd nuk ma zuri te teren.???

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Provo kete .IBB file nese i ke bere hapat e sakte duhet te punoje 

Mua me punon per mbrekulli

----------


## valdetshala

ardi nese eshte file i njejte me ate me larte qe eshte krijuar nga kodi i siperm atehere e kam provuar edhe me ate file qe e lam shndrruar ne ibb me ane te notepad-it, nese jo atehere do e provoj.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ka nje ndryshim te vogel vetem ne joilet udf qe nuk ma mer mendja te ndikoje po provoje njehere pasi e provova cd qe krijova gjate regjistrimit edhe me nxori te njejtin error. Provo njehere file e dyte. Kerkoj ndjese per kete error

Ardi

----------


## valdetshala

ardi a ka mundei qe eshte problemi per shembull kur shkojme me djeg cd te opcioni i programit image burn ADvanced kur e bejme Make Image Bootable dhe atje poshte te opcioni EXTRACT BOOT IMAGE une psh e kam pasur opcionin FLOOPY perderisa tek ti pash Local Disc C:, a mos rasishte eshte ky gabimi???
Edhe diqka : Ti kur the qe te kia nxjerr edhe ty nje Error, me cilen menyre te djegies te ka nxjerr ate error?? dhe a e ke provu djegien me kete filen e Dyte qe ma dergove IBB?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ai eshte file origjinal qe kam bere te tere cdimazhet e punes me ate punon eshte e garantuar bera e nje prove para se ta postoja. Ajo flopy duhet te jete custom none jo floppy

Ardi

----------


## valdetshala

dmth e para ti e ke provuar kete filen e 2-te .IBB qe ma dergove? dhe e dyta per floopy: Nuk po them te Emulation Type por atje poshte te Extract Boot Image ku te ti ne video e kam pare qe eshte Local Disc C: perderisa te une ka qene Floopy, dhe per kete dyshova une se ka qene gabimi i djegies se pare ama nuk po e id sigurt.

----------

